# Cord Calculator



## webfish

http://www.maine.gov/ag/firewood.html


----------



## DanburyTreeCT

Great, thanks for the ideas.


----------



## johnsgunworks

Anytime!


----------



## CheapBassTurd

Thank you!   I remeasure my stack and use this thing often.


----------



## Dieseldave01

Cool calculator.    Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpenator2084

In Oklahoma, it seems the only "measure" of wood is the "rick"-- very few sellers here will sell wood by the cord.  At lunch today, a coworker said they'd never even HEARD of the cord.  Is this an Oklahoma thing?  One would think the firewood industry in Oklahoma would be more regulated than that, as this particular "measure" doesn't seem to be standard.  It complicates my search for a good firewood provider, at least so far looking at Craigslist and seeing seller after seller offering "ricks" but not cords...


----------



## AlwayscoldinCali

We were told this was a cord of pine. Thoughts? Sorry for the double picture.


----------



## CheapBassTurd

That's a few days of 24/7 burning, TOPS.
I do 5-6 cord a year burning 5 months 24/7.
A cord is measured 4 ft wide x 4 ft high x 8 ft deep. (or the equivalent)
Not one row across a pickup bed.


----------



## firefighterjake

AlwayscoldinCali said:


> We were told this was a cord of pine. Thoughts? Sorry for the double picture.



Nope. Nada. No way . . . not a true cord of wood at least.


----------



## WoodyIsGoody

AlwayscoldinCali said:


> We were told this was a cord of pine. Thoughts? Sorry for the double picture.


That's about 1/5 of a cord. Five loads like that and you would have a full cord.


----------



## Pete From Maine

AlwayscoldinCali said:


> We were told this was a cord of pine. Thoughts? Sorry for the double picture.


I have been in the wood bissness for decades and never seen such a poor measure,(not how I'd like to put it), That is NOT even close to a half cord. I sell a full load, all I can fit on my pickup TWICE for a cord. You have been _ _ _ _ _ _ with your pants on.


----------



## Nancy012

http://www.gemcopelletmills.com/hardwood-pellet-vs-softwood-pellet.html


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

AlwayscoldinCali said:


> We were told this was a cord of pine. Thoughts? Sorry for the double picture.




You were lied to.  It's really that simple.


----------



## jbmdux

how tightly are you supposed to stack your wood for this calculator?
I had a load delivered that filled a truck that was 8 ft long 6 feet wide and 5 feet tall loaded with a bucket loader. When I staked it, fairly tightly, it measures about .8 by this calculator.


----------



## Ashful

jbmdux said:


> how tightly are you supposed to stack your wood for this calculator?


The wording of a cord, with which I am familiar, has the words “tightly stacked” right in the definition.

Most government and other estimates I’ve seen for cord weight use 85 cu.ft. of solid wood for a 128 cu.ft. cord.  That implies a stacking density of 66%, but I’m not going to try measuring that, myself.


----------



## jbmdux

I guess I am right in there with my measure


----------



## Dataman

No 1/2 TON pu can hold Cord of Wood.  It would end up 5ft high.   Too heavy.   

A face *cord of firewood*, also called a rick of *firewood*, is different than a *cord*. The common dimensions for a face *cord* or rick of *wood* is 8 feet long x 4 feet high x any length of *wood*. Although the common length of *wood* is typically 16 inches, there is no exact length requirement.

https://www.firewood-for-life.com/firewood-measurements.html


----------



## Ashful

Dataman said:


> No 1/2 TON pu can hold Cord of Wood.  It would end up 5ft high.   Too heavy.
> 
> A face *cord of firewood*, also called a rick of *firewood*, is different than a *cord*. The common dimensions for a face *cord* or rick of *wood* is 8 feet long x 4 feet high x any length of *wood*. Although the common length of *wood* is typically 16 inches, there is no exact length requirement.
> 
> https://www.firewood-for-life.com/firewood-measurements.html



You’re new here, right?  Where’s @Manly?


----------



## MisterFixIT

Using the calculator the 3x3x5 pallet stack of almond that the local feed store here sells for $180 would actually be 0.35 of a cord (1/3).   Not the 0.50 (1/2) of a cord that they claim it to be.    In real cord terms that almond is over a half a grand per cord.   ... no they don't deliver. ha ha.

This is why I gave up buying firewood.  All of the firewood sellers in my area are like this.   Its frustrating.


----------



## NVHunter

I'm gonna go buy a pallet of Almond from them Monday... At least the wood is seasoned unlike most of the other scammers in our area.

I usually cut all of my own wood but a new baby kinda hampered my cutting time...




MisterFixIT said:


> Using the calculator the 3x3x5 pallet stack of almond that the local feed store here sells for $180 would actually be 0.35 of a cord (1/3).   Not the 0.50 (1/2) of a cord that they claim it to be.    In real cord terms that almond is over a half a grand per cord.   ... no they don't deliver. ha ha.
> 
> This is why I gave up buying firewood.  All of the firewood sellers in my area are like this.   Its frustrating.


----------



## Scioto78

I’ve been burning wood for about five years now and I basically base my usage on length of wood stack that I have/use. My stacks are between 4 and 5 feet tall, pieces are cut approximately an average of 17” for my Country Hearth/US Stove 3000 stove. Typically use about 90’ of wood stack a year, which usually is around 4-5 cord.


----------



## NickW

AlwayscoldinCali said:


> We were told this was a cord of pine. Thoughts? Sorry for the double picture.


Some people improperly call a face cord a cord... maybe this was a "loose" face cord. Depending on what you paid, it might not have been a complete ***** job...


----------

